# How to make a USB sound card Wireless?



## rg12 (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a laptop connected to a high quality USB soundcard.
The bottom line is that i want to wirelessly transmit music from
my laptop into my stereo amplifier.

I don't want to change my sound card to a simple wireless sound card
that is most likely all garbage.

I know that most wireless USB systems that let you have wireless USB
ports don't support a sound card connected to them (only printers and such).

My question is, do you know any wireless USB systems that do allow a sound card to work?
I mean, even cameras today are transmitting streaming video through a USB
dongle, so why can't i find any quality wireless USB transmitting system that
can work with sound cards?

Any help would be appreciated.

Regards,
Roi.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi tg12 :wave:

The good news is yes! :grin:

There's this device available *Link* (Sorry but the price is UK£) and lots of other similar boxes around at various prices. There are also devices that can send the PC-audio to a stereo FM radio, but the main problem with them is trying to find an empty 'slot' between stations :sigh:

Try googling 'pc audio to stereo wireless' (without the quotes) and you should get better results for your location :wink:


----------



## rg12 (Jun 18, 2010)

This is exactly what i said that I don't need...it is not advertised as a sound
card but it is, it's a very cheap one like all the other ones (but thanks for the effort).

What i need is a plain USB transmitter and receiver that WILL work with a
USB sound card because most don't and work only with a printers and such...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

disregard


----------



## rg12 (Jun 18, 2010)

Bump...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I've not seen a device that simply makes the USB port wireless, which is what you seem to be asking for.


----------



## rg12 (Jun 18, 2010)

I have but they all didnt support usb soundcards only printers and such...
Anyway its IOGear brand and this one does support and i already ordered thanks alot


----------

